# Jasmine has gone to the bridge.



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Jasmine and everything else you are going through. 

Our dogs grieve the loss as much as we do, be there for your boy.

My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Godspeed sweet girl


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh no, how terrible!! I am so very sorry for your loss of Jasmine.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Beyond tragic. I'm so sorry for your loss and everything else you have to deal with. You are in my prayers.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Jasmine and for the many losses you have already suffered. Life can be very cruel at times and it seems like it happens all at once for so many. Praying for a hedge of protection for you and Ori and around your family during this difficult time.

You may want to consider getting some type of security camera for your property since this has happened. We have trail cams here in the US that work great for these types of issues.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you right now, you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. I too would suggest that you consider surveillance cameras. These creeps need to be caught and dealt with or they will likely escalate. It takes a sick psychotic personality to do that and I'd not want them walking free in my neighborhood.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. That's absolutely horrible. I agree with others to think about some sort of camera system.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear what has happened to Jasmine amid all the other losses you've experienced. It's just so sad to think that people do things like this. Take care of yourself and of Ori.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry...run free, sweet girl...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ori*



Ori said:


> A horrible first post since being away on a long hiatus from GRF. But Jasmine was sent to the bridge today.
> 
> I am very very angry with all that's happened. Only two days ago, was the 3rd anniversary of Carter's (my nephew) death. My wedding anniversary was only last week, which is a hard day as well. Today, my brother found that some mean-spirited person is trying to claim abuse towards Carter through a tribute photo that he has on Facebook...and they're getting NASTY. Today, was the last straw. To be honest, if I did not have Ori to watch out for, I might have done something beyond permanent. April is hard enough, but now...
> 
> ...


Oh, my God, I am SO SORRY!! That is so horrible! I can't even imagine the pain!
I know that you and ORI will keep one another company, one day at a time.
I added Jasmine's name to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-7.html#post4427817


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how someone could be so horrible as to do something like this. I hope they are caught and brought to justice.


----------



## gill03 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm really sorry for your loss - how awful that your dogs can't even be safe from evil people in their own garden


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry.... I feel sick imagining this happening to my guys. Or anything at all taking them away too soon. My thoughts and prayers for you. Give Ori extra hugs. 

I know here I've mentioned many times a neighbor of mine finds all kinds of junk thrown into her yard where she has her dogs. A fence no matter how high is not a deterrent for creeps.


----------



## Irishladyo (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh man, I'm so sorry. I'm trying not to cry right now. Be there for your sweet boy, he's going to be hurting too. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Our hearts and prayers go out to you on your devastating loss:'(
We wish you great healing and comfort.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What a horrifying situation for you and your family, to have to worry that someone so evil may live near you and has been attacking your dogs with poison. You must be absolutely devastated. I wish that I had words to help you make sense of this and somehow comfort you, but I can't find any. At least your Jasmine is at peace.

Holding you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for the pain you must be in - may you have strength in the coming days. Godspeed Jasmine.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Jasmine. It's such a tragic loss. I'm thinking of you during this difficult time.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you all. Ori thankfully seems to be doing okay, but he is moping about very sad. I took him outside this morning, and it just felt "empty" without her not being there too. I didn't sleep much last night, and I am terrified to leave him alone at the moment.

Unfortunately, installing security cameras is not an option. Where I'm living, is a public-housing home and installing them wouldn't be allowed as you're not allowed to put anything onto the property that requires installation and cannot be fully removed when you leave. I am moving very soon however, so right now I'm just keeping Ori as close to me as I can.

Yesterday, I went to bring him in the car with me for a drive becaue I was extra worried - for the first time, he did *not* want to get into the car. Jasmine was always the one with the fear, no matter what I tried to coax her, but Ori loves car rides - he'll even get into my folks' car when they're leaving because he wants to go with them.

I don't know exactly how we're going to adjust to this. I've been crying half of the night in anger, in loss...and I've had no more than 4 hours sleep in over 24 hours now. It's so quiet without my Tornado.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I know you must be quite devastated about all that has happened, but try to be strong for Ori. I'm sure you'll keep a good eye on him and give him lots of loving. Good thoughts go with you both.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I am so sorry. My heart aches for you. I hope Ori stays safe from the horrible people who did this 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

abradshaw71 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of Jasmine and for the many losses you have already suffered. Life can be very cruel at times and it seems like it happens all at once for so many. Praying for a hedge of protection for you and Ori and around your family during this difficult time.
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to consider getting some type of security camera for your property since this has happened. We have trail cams here in the US that work great for these types of issues.



I was just looking on amazon and actually they sell fake ones as well. The real ones can be so costly. The fake ones have lights that blink and everything. I know that sounds silly but it could keep people away ! This is so terrible 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh I can believe someone poisoned your precious Jasmine...there are some low lifes out there... We have been threatened by some anonymous neighbours (by an extremely threatening letter) and found barbed wire (which a grandchild found and hurt himself on)in the back yard..we can no longer leave Napoleon in the yard without supervision as these scum have said they will shut him up for us (read what you will into that!) if we didnt keep him locked up...no one (council, police)was interested in helping us find out who did this.

I am so very sorry that Jasmine has gone...keep an eye on Ori and try not to leave him alone. Giving you and Ori big hugs.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very very sorry for your loss of Jasmine.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh Im so very sad for you. That is just awful. I don't even know what to say other than how sad I am for you and Ori. You are definitely in our thoughts. Keep us posted on how Ori and you are doing.
HUGS


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

SO sorry for your loss of Jasmine - and under such tragic circumstances


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry for this devastating loss! This is such an awful reason to lose one so dear to such cruelty. Holding you in our thoughts at this sad and tragic time.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry that you lost Jasmine and under such horrendous conditions. What in the world do people think? It is beyond comprehension. You are in my thoughts. Carol


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

I am so sorry about Jasmine. People are cruel, absolutely disgusting what happenned to Jasmine. Honestly human beings are way below dogs. Hope you are feeling a bit better this week. I feel your pain and anger but try not to let those mean people make you miserable. They don´t even know what it is to love your dog and what kind of stupid life is that? You´ve got Ori to love and care for. Lot´s of love. Mel.


----------

